# How soon will Adamantium be in GT-R number 6?



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, Adam has now sold his 5th GT-R and this confirms that he is to GT-R ownership what Liz Taylor was to getting married. The question is, if he can't hold out for the NSX, how long will it take him to relapse and buy another GT-R?

I don't give it long at all:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll give it about 45 mins


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Sometime this year without doubt, how it's DMG as I'll need another ;-)


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Im going to go with October!


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

I reckon he'll buy the NSX, be underwhelmed with it and it's lack of modding ability, sell it and buy another GTR so, 6-12 months.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Having just taken delivery of Adam's car today, I honestly believe that his next big car purchase will be the NSX. 

I think that this is the final R35 GT-R that he will buy. The R36 may well bring Adam back into the fold

Just swapping some bits onto Adam's old car from my current one and will be ready for the Silverstone GP trackday on 4th May


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice purchase John.

Anders


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

So I can sell him the first one!!! I'm number 1 on the list! Adam - can I interest you? lol


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Having just taken delivery of Adam's car today, I honestly believe that his next big car purchase will be the NSX.
> 
> I think that this is the final R35 GT-R that he will buy. The R36 may well bring Adam back into the fold
> 
> Just swapping some bits onto Adam's old car from my current one and will be ready for the Silverstone GP trackday on 4th May


 I am a bit miffed but why you would buy such a highly specked garage queen of a car with major expensive mods to make it a better road car and the first thing you do is track it, just curious? I think I would have to wrap it in cotton wool after spending that money


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm with you Hazza and he knows it! 

Iain


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I read about another owner in the U.S. who had had five, so figured I needed to sell and rebuy to take back my record.

In all seriousness, I think I'm done this time. I bought the last one because I was gutted having sold number 4 to buy the house that fell through. Whether or not we get the house the timing is too close to NSX time now so I think I'm going to take a chance on that before considering any other options.

The GT-R remains probably my perfect car but after five I'm not sure I find it exciting enough anymore to buy another.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

BMW M4 Adam, surely Iain has let you take their M4 demo car out for a spin? 

H


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I hate BMWs.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats John, does that mean the smurfmobile is going? :wavey:



Adamantium said:


> I hate BMWs.


How comes? (They can be modified too)


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> I read about another owner in the U.S. who had had five, so figured I needed to sell and rebuy to take back my record.
> 
> In all seriousness, I think I'm done this time. I bought the last one because I was gutted having sold number 4 to buy the house that fell through. Whether or not we get the house the timing is too close to NSX time now so I think I'm going to take a chance on that before considering any other options.
> 
> The GT-R remains probably my perfect car but after five I'm not sure I find it exciting enough anymore to buy another.


Great to meet you at Litchfield yesterday and whatever you buy next, stay in touch with the forum your threads have been fascinating and most important enjoyable to follow. 
Dylan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Tin said:


> Congrats John, does that mean the smurfmobile is going? :wavey:
> 
> 
> 
> How comes? (They can be modified too)


some people are BMW people, others are Audi. I'm an audi person.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase John. I'm sure it will get a damn good thrashing.
I can't help thinking the new Mclaren 540C at £126000 is a better bet than an NSX especially as there is no hybrid weight penalty.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

and no hybrid advantage either.

Hybrid is clearly not the way to go, what with the three fastest production cars currently all being hybrid.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> some people are BMW people, others are Audi. I'm an audi person.


Fair enough, I've had lots of both over the years, hence prefer to be under the "Car Nut" tag  

The poll needs to have another option- 12mths+ as I'm sure you'll have a R36 GT-R in a few years


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think there's almost no doubt that I'll have an R36, although I hear rumours of £150k. If they are chasing hyper cars, which I suspect they will be, that price might be ok by then.

The NSX for me is a step towards correcting the things about the GT-R that I don't like.

It's too big, too tall mostly and too heavy. The engine is also in the wrong place.

I never use the rear seats so that's space that is wasted. The NSX is not much shorter, it is wider I believe too but it is much lower. What especially appeals is that there is no wasted weight of a front gearbox and drive to it, just the completely independently controllable front electric motors. That means proper positive and negative torque vectoring on the front wheels which has not been seen on any hybrid car before.

A proper mid engine car with the dimensions of a supercar, something I've not had before. Then add in a shopping list that corrects all the missing features I wish the GT-R had. Direct injection, dry sump, advanced vvt on inlet and exhaust cams, 9 speed dct and the possibility of torque fill.

Then add in the potential drive completely electrically and therefore silently when pulling up to the house at night.

A nice bonus is the next to zero road tax and the potential for 90 mpg.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Tin said:


> Fair enough, I've had lots of both over the years, hence prefer to be under the "Car Nut" tag
> 
> The poll needs to have another option- 12mths+ as I'm sure you'll have a R36 GT-R in a few years


btw. I've had both too, and the only BMW I liked was the E90 M3 I borrowed from Litchfield.

There's something arrogant about BMW as a company that puts me off. The belief that they are the best without question. They might be dynamically excellent, but I've just never gelled with a BMW. Audi on the other hand, not so great dynamically but they know how to design a nice place to sit!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Adam's car is not a 'Garage Queen' as he has done what he wanted to the car thinking that it would be a keeper. 

I agree that I wouldn't have done the rear leather if it were mine, but having seen it and witnessed all the fine detail that Adam has put into the car, it doesn't make me want to wrap it in cotton wool and keep it from the elements. Cars like this need to be driven and no one has spec'd a car similar to this and I believe it will make a fantastic tourer and a great track car. She will not be running the power of the Smurfmobile but I believe it may be as quick. 

It is not as if you destroy a car by running it on track. With a degree of mechanical sympathy I believe the GT-R is a perfect track car and with the modifications that Adam has done it makes it even better.

I will be selling the Smurfmobile once the VBox and some personal things have been removed and Iain has made sure that it is in tip top condition. I could never sell a car that I knew had something wrong with it, and quite a few people know the car and know me!

I am just taking the personalised plate off and will be selling it as a perfect track car and a perfect road car with impeccable road manners and performance enough for the track. She has always had the torque capped and before selling the car will be dyno'd for reference and information for the next owner.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm thinking June 2015


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Or subject to local stock July!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

twobadmice said:


> Or subject to local stock July!


What's the betting he's already been talking it through with Litchfield?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

He was talking to Iain on Saturday and Iain has been very busy today - so probably getting Adam's spec sorted!


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

If you call Sextons you can find out what day his car is booked in for a new interior....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I reckon he's already bought, modified and sold it by now.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> I reckon he's already bought, modified and sold it by now.


Like the strike of a Mantis Shrimp - so quick, you don't even get to see what it did!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Got it last time - ready to pounce again!

Have to say that the modifications that Adam did to his last car were magnificent even though I don't/ wont be using them all to the same level as Adam was planning.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Now that the house sale has failed, almost certainly for the last time, I'm wondering if I should just look for a 918 and be done with it.

It's a pretty versatile car, but I'm not sure it can house a family of four and a dog!

Have to say, seeing all the cars at Litchfield on saturday, it did make me feel left out and agitated that I didn't get to see number 5 through to completion, but my resolve is pretty strong still.

I'm very much holding out for the NSX, but I promise all you I'll share the experience with everyone on here if you are interested. The NSX crowd don't seem like a particularly friendly bunch so far.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

The 918 is the best put together of the 3. Although the money you will have to spend to mod it will be high!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Might need to change my vote.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

what happened to the NSX?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

:chuckle: have stopped taking bets!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

when your tuner mocks you in public, you know you have a problem


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I' not sure when we stopped being Adam tuner and started being his councillor. You have no idea the inner turmoil he is currently having to deal with


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

So the 6-12 month guys won the competition?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's not done yet.

Still in two minds.

NSX still coming, but somewhat delayed and not a 100% done deal that I'll take delivery. Am put off by the lack of tunability.

Am considering a 991 Turbo S for a change but I hate 911s. Mclarens are also an option, but again can't be tuned and a bit garish for me.

The house is now a done deal, and plans to knock it down and rebuild means I'd probably not start work for on it for a year or two, which means I can enjoy a car for a bit.

Still not sure.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Hazza said:


> I reckon he'll buy the NSX, be underwhelmed with it and it's lack of modding ability, sell it and buy another GTR so, 6-12 months.


I must admit I didn't think you'd get put off by the lack of tuning before you'd even got one. :runaway:

Do I win an IPAD or something? (assuming that you'll get another GTR - which you obviously will!)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The more I see the NSX, the more boring it looks IMO for a modern car in this performace bracket.

If it's short term just buy something daft, like a Lambo.
Or another GT-R if you want to be sensible.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Whats the delay on the NSX? Keep in mind that the GTR ECU was supposed to be "uncrackable" which lasted all of 3 days.... or it info coming from owners/tuners? 

Macca over 911.... no idea on price difference, but watching the surf board on the back of the Macca engage at Asda (and then watching it disappear behind me) was awesome!


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

Why a slow 918 ? When you can do it right from the beginning 
Koenigsegg come on Adam ......go all in now.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> I' not sure when we stopped being Adam tuner and started being his councillor. You have no idea the inner turmoil he is currently having to deal with


I worry I will break like Adam...its GTR v m4 for me


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's no contest imho.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> That's no contest imho.


M4 much better for most of what I want...GTR faster no doubt


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> It's not done yet.
> 
> Still in two minds.
> 
> ...


I've been looking out for 991 turbo s and have kicked a few tyres and driven a few. (Actually as a compromise since the trouble will not drive a GTR, but will a 991 turbo s )
Really boring colour choice currently (other than new, which I'd never do on principle): ie white, black, silver and the occasional grey... yawn.

Want a coupe in Sapphire blue, Yellow, Guards Red or a nice colour to order.

Actaully can see myself back in a GTR...shouldn't have sold up.

Probably nice and tuneable too


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

OldBob said:


> I've been looking out for 991 turbo s and have kicked a few tyres and driven a few. (Actually as a compromise since the trouble will not drive a GTR, but will a 991 turbo s )
> 
> Actaully can see myself back in a GTR...shouldn't have sold up.
> Probably nice and tuneable too


I Have seen a number of people say this, over the few years I've had mine, and have even have the 'grass is greener' thoughts myself ... When I had gearbox troubles (due to hill elavation and a cold gearbox), but to be really fair my r35 hasn't had any non common faults, and it keeps kicking my ass daily, ohhh and mods improving the car costing more than the common faults, it's a disease I tell you! Ha ha and great fun!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It is a disease, and the idea of giving in to my addiction another time annoys me. Trouble is they hold their money so well, I could have a fix for hardly any cost.

I will need to sell again to fund my house build but that won't start for well over a year. Do I buy one to enjoy in the meantime? My trouble is I hate having two cars, it just seems greedy.

I love having a project but I'm thinking the house will be a big enough project to occupy my addiction.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

You know my opinion...feed the addiction. Any others agree?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

stop ****ing around and buy another GT-R

Don't buy new or it will become a huge project. Just buy one part modded and enjoy it for a period and then shift it.

You're wasting time fighting the inevitable 

Come to the Battalion meet. I'm sure it will help


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Chronos said:


> I Have seen a number of people say this, over the few years I've had mine, and have even have the 'grass is greener' thoughts myself ... When I had gearbox troubles (due to hill elavation and a cold gearbox), but to be really fair my r35 hasn't had any non common faults, and it keeps kicking my ass daily, ohhh and mods improving the car costing more than the common faults, it's a disease I tell you! Ha ha and great fun!!!!!!


I've been in the same place as you this year mate, I had a lot of the same problems you did, Ive spent about 13k on my gear box this year and its really upset me, hopefully we have now done enough that these boxes will stay happy.

At one point I was thinking about selling up and just buying a dedicated track car like TomS did, for similar money to my gearbox spend I could buy a decent caged up m3 and have similar levels of fun.

But now my car is running really well and after the last track day I cant think of anywhere else I would want to park my bum than inside the GTR going down hangar straight


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> It is a disease, and the idea of giving in to my addiction another time annoys me. Trouble is they hold their money so well, I could have a fix for hardly any cost.


whatever your last one was, buy and upgrade with more power BHP beast, job done and your ass will still be getting kicked by it. 



matthewk said:


> I've been in the same place as you this year mate, I had a lot of the same problems you did, Ive spent about 13k on my gear box this year and its really upset me, hopefully we have now done enough that these boxes will stay happy.
> 
> At one point I was thinking about selling up and just buying a dedicated track car like TomS did, for similar money to my gearbox spend I could buy a decent caged up m3 and have similar levels of fun.
> 
> But now my car is running really well and after the last track day I cant think of anywhere else I would want to park my bum than inside the GTR going down hangar straight


Fair play, I was in the EXACT same situation, dont make me link the thread again ha ha ok check it
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/344713-g...tches-acspeedtechs-cure-pics.html#post4015746

and TBH not to blow the trumpet, but ACspeedtech kicked ass and went the extra mile, they really did! and sorted it...(cos noone else knew how to fix it, thru research and development) they gave me my car back, fixed and ready to play with, job done.

P.s - Did someone say big up the DODSON!!! Wow they make some really well made R35 kit!!!!


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Chronos what do you mean by "due to hill elevation and cold gearbox"? 

Living in Wales those two things are ubiquitous so if I need to move to protect my GTR it would be best to let the girlfriend know asap :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DocT said:


> Chronos what do you mean by "due to hill elevation and cold gearbox"?
> 
> Living in Wales those two things are ubiquitous so if I need to move to protect my GTR it would be best to let the girlfriend know asap :chuckle:


(trying not to thread hijack*) See the below thread bud
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/344713-g...tches-acspeedtechs-cure-pics.html#post4015746

basically -


> I live on a very steep hill of which I have to hump a nearly 2 tonne car up 30 metres before the flat.. and we have now realised that when cold starting the car in the morning, I normally left it for a minute or so for fluids to get round, then going up the hill, it is fragging the clutch!!! the 2nd clutch when inspected had over 90k mile wear in 3 weeks, and the new pentosin I had was black.. with clutch swimming in it!!





Chronos said:


> I am travelling up a very steep hill for 30-40 metres from a standstill, then I turn 90 degrees onto the flat, so dont really get over 7mph.. similar to the hill picture below..
> 
> Well I have got through 2 clutches so far.. its a semi automatic gearbox, the car is facing up the hill, I have a 30-40 metre climb to do from stone cold.. so cold start the car in the morning, wait a minute for fluids to circulate and up I go, clutch isn't at operating temperature so hasn't expanded fully, so gets fragged humping a nearly 2 ton car, because the clutch is stone cold with NO heat in it, its working trying to move the car up the hill, so this causes excessive wear on the clutch, well we know that now.. see the picture of the pentosin acspeedtech took, which was put in new under 1 month ago! Now black with clutch swimming in it below...
> 
> ...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

FYI, I've decided to go for the car.

But anyone betting on me getting a sixth gt-r might not be winning the bet as I'm rebuying back my third gt-r. Not sure if that counts as a sixth gt-r. It is the sixth time I'll be listed as an owner on a GTR v5.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> FYI, I've decided to go for the car.
> 
> But anyone betting on me getting a sixth gt-r might not be winning the bet as I'm rebuying back my third gt-r. Not sure if that counts as a sixth gt-r. It is the sixth time I'll be listed as an owner on a GTR v5.


sweeeet! any pics?>


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Look in the for sale section. Ameen's car.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Have you got the EFRs on order Adam?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Of course.

And an Alcon superkit and Litchfield race intercooler.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Of course.
> 
> And an Alcon superkit and Litchfield race intercooler.


I wasn't too sure as previously you had been against 2nd hand cars. When is the new project thread coming, it's a bit quiet in there at the moment?


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> FYI, I've decided to go for the car.
> 
> But anyone betting on me getting a sixth gt-r might not be winning the bet as I'm rebuying back my third gt-r. Not sure if that counts as a sixth gt-r. It is the sixth time I'll be listed as an owner on a GTR v5.


Another build thread to look forward to as you won't be happy with a mere Stage 4.25 like some of us mortals have to put up with...

Your old/new car has the best wheels ever on a GTR in my opinion (other opinions may exist).

David


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Lol, I hate non oem wheels, I'm having them switched back to stock.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I honestly don't think people want to see another build thread from me and frankly I'm not breaking any moulds this time.

Everyone fits brakes, everyone fits turbo kits, even EFRs now. Dyno plots won't set the world on fire either!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> I honestly don't think people want to see another build thread from me and frankly I'm not breaking any moulds this time.
> 
> Everyone fits brakes, everyone fits turbo kits, even EFRs now. Dyno plots won't set the world on fire either!


Shall I buy it off you in March?!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Henry 145 said:


> Shall I buy it off you in March?!


Ha it will be long gone by then


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Both the above posts are probably valid ideas/points.

I don't expect a keeper here but I do want to get the turbo kit thing out of my system.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Adam get everything done including the box get it to stage 31 and then swap it for mine.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No longer going straight to Litchfields, think I'm going to enjoy it a little first.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> M4 much better for most of what I want...GTR faster no doubt


Nice car Henry but they loose so much money if buying new. 
A high spec one must be nearly £65-£70k new and worth £35k in 3yrs. 
I looked at them and was very tempted but couldn't except the depreciation.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Will64 said:


> Nice car Henry but they loose so much money if buying new.
> A high spec one must be nearly £65-£70k new and worth £35k in 3yrs.
> I looked at them and was very tempted but couldn't except the depreciation.


Big discounts when new circa 15% - makes them much more manageable or just buy in £40k's low mileage second hand


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> Big discounts when new circa 15% - makes them much more manageable or just buy in £40k's low mileage second hand


Is that what you're going for next then?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's still always going to be a best selling car done up with performance parts. Same as the fast audis and Mercedes.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Will64 said:


> Is that what you're going for next then?


Not sure - trying an M4 and M6 on Friday...been speaking to Iain on the progress his M4 has made.

Been thinking of another RS4 - GTR is in my thoughts but just not sure how it fits into my life currently

991 C2S appeals as well

Previously all I would consider was a GTR now I am wanting to tick more boxes than ultimate speed...if I had GTR I would have to have another car to park in the station car park or for the trips with work I do round the country

But I do love GTR's...who knows!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Let's see..... Yourl be BAAAACK!!... lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adam, good choice but I'll have to admit I was hoping you would go for a "Track Edition engineered by Nismo" and then spice it up a bit.

If I was to go the R35 route again, that would be my call.
Not that I am.


----------

